# What next?



## jmills8683 (Dec 18, 2014)

I was diagnosed HypoT 2 weeks ago, a few days later I had them run antiTPO and my results were "over 2000" with lab range being 0.0-6.0 . (His response to the lab results was that it is "suggestive if Hashimoto's) It was suggested that I have an ultrasound next, by someone on here. So I requested that to my dr. And his response was "I am not concerned with that at this moment." I am waiting to hear back, after telling him "that is nice that you aren't concerned with it, but I am." So we will see.

I am feeling stressed and just defeated that I am not getting the answers I seek. Do I need to see a specialist? I have an appointment with a Naturopath at the end of January but still need a little more direction. I am already Gluten free, as I have diagnosed celiac disease. Help please? Or just let me know I am not alone and other doctors also do not listen to their patients. Haha


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TPO and thyroglobulin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract
http://www.wikigenes.org/e/gene/e/7173.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Thyroglobulin Ab and cancer
http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/2/429.full.pdf
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Now that is a condescending answer if I ever heard one.

Yes you should be concerned. Not only is that "suggestive" of Hashi's, it is strongly "suggestive" of cancer. It would be good for you to get your Thyroglobulin run also as you need a "baseline" for future treatment and reference.

Info above.

Lord have mercy!

You may get some action from your Naturopathic Doctor; they are usually on top of these things. See if you can get on a cancellation list.

Let us know. This is a travesty and that is putting it mildly!

Many hugs,


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I advocate getting another doctor, preferably an endocrinologist.

Your relationship with any doctor should always be collaborative. The treatment decisions should be joint. And if you feel you need additional tests or studies, unless a physician has a solid reason why you don't, then you should be able to have them.

Good for you for standing up for yourself. I once had a pulmonologist who told me, "You will do as I tell you." I told him he was fired.


----------



## b1791 (Dec 3, 2014)

.


----------



## jmills8683 (Dec 18, 2014)

I was able to get an ultrasound scheduled for Jan 8th. I am o. The cancelation list for the naturopath, but he is the only one that is remotely close in my area. And very well liked!


----------

